# Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*

						Marvel und Disney verschieben wegen der COVID-19-Pandemie etliche Spielfilme ins Jahr 2022. Die traditionelle Verwertungskette soll möglichst erhalten bleiben. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*

**FAKENEWS**

Die Überschrift suggeriert, dass auch Black Widow auf 2022 verschoben worden wäre.
Dem ist NICHT so!


Also wieder ein mal Clickbait!


----------



## Hoonig (6. April 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*

die Filmindustrie...mir kommen die Tränen.


----------



## MrSnickles (6. April 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*

Braucht die Filme irgendwer?


----------



## tallantis (6. April 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*

Ihr müsst mal echt auf die Überschriften achten.


----------



## TheWatcher (6. April 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*

Also hier kann ich einigen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Entweder der Autor des Artikels muss noch einmal in den Deutschunterricht und Sprachverständnis erlernen, oder es werden Leser bewusst für dumm verkauft. Ich komme mir jedenfalls bei solchen Artikeln (in Kombination mit der Überschrift) verars..t vor. Und das mag ich nicht besonders...
Schade, ich nahm PCGH immer als qualitativ eher hochwertige Webseite wahr.


----------



## hRy1337 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*

Claus Ludewig nimmt es nicht so genau. Ist mir schon länger aufgefallen.

So nimmt es leider immer mehr BILD Niveau an.


----------



## PCGH_Claus (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*



tallantis schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal echt auf die Überschriften achten.



Stimmt. Sorry, das muss ich auf meine Kappe nehmen. Ursprünglich stand da nur Thor 4 drin, das ja auf 2022 verschoben wird, dann kam noch Black Widow hinzu. Aber ich hab vergessen, das in der Überschrift zu korrigieren. Jetzt ist es aber korrekt. Bitte entschuldigt das!

Übrigens: Die "Film-Verwertungskette", die ich in diesem Artikel aufgezeigt habe, gilt für alle neuen Filme, die in Deutschland gezeigt werden. Allerdings werden manche Filme eben durch das "Filmförderungsgesetz" frühzeitig auch auf anderen Plattformen als dem Kino gezeigt. Ich bin gespannt, was passiert, wenn sich das Video-Streaming bei Netflix, Disney Plus & Co. weiter durchsetzt. Wenn das so kommt, dann kann man eigentlich diese klassische Verwertungskette nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten...
In jedem Land, in dem ein Film neu gezeigt werden soll, gelten übrigens andere Richtlinien für die Verwerter. 
Egal, ob es sich um einen Film oder eine TV-Serie handelt, es kommt immer darauf an, wo man als Zuschauer seinen "Erstwohnsitz" hat. Wenn man als "in Deutschland lebend" gemeldet ist, dann wird man von digitalen Plattformen immer so behandelt, als würde man in Deutschland leben, selbst wenn man gerade im Ausland ist. Zumindest innerhalb der EU. Wer sich allerdings länger als ein paar Tage im Ausland aufhält, dem unterstellen die Plattform-Betreiber, dass man wohl in ein anderes Land umgezogen ist. Entsprechend gelten dann auch andere Regularien für das Abrufen von Videos über Internetplattformen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronakrise starten Black Widow & Thor 4 erst im Jahr 2022*



PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Stimmt. Sorry, das muss ich auf meine Kappe nehmen. Ursprünglich stand da nur Thor 4 drin, das ja auf 2022 verschoben wird, dann kam noch Black Widow hinzu. Aber ich hab vergessen, das in der Überschrift zu korrigieren. Jetzt ist es aber korrekt. Bitte entschuldigt das!



Ernsthaft? Du hast hier Clickbait sogar schon mal verteidigt und dieser unfassbar regelmäßigen Form kommt es erst, seit Du offenbar angestellt bist. Mir hat sich schon früh die Frage aufgedrängt, ob Du nicht genau dafür eingestellt wurdest?

Nichtsdestotrotz könntest Du diese Meinung über Dich ja ändern, wenn ab sofort eben kein schlimmes Clickbait mehr von Dir kommt.


----------

